# [solved] how to stop ping?

## dehydrated.h2o

stupid me entered in ping www.yahoo.com w/out specifying a number of times to ping, so it's running forever.  now I need to umount the partition that i was rooted in when i did the ping and I can't since the ping is still running, how do I stop it?

EDIT: solved with ctl+cLast edited by dehydrated.h2o on Wed May 11, 2005 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gherald

keyboard interrupt = CTRL+C

Works for most console programs.Last edited by Gherald on Wed May 11, 2005 12:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dehydrated.h2o

thanks!

----------

## ihtruelsen

Do ps aux and kill the process number or, if it is in the foreground, do ctrl-c to exit.

----------

## Gherald

easier then ps would be

pkill <program>

killall <program>

----------

